# Swifts Syphilitic Specific, new bottle in my collection!



## andy volkerts (Nov 29, 2015)

Just won a Swifts Syphilitic Specific from e-bay. Cobalt blue, 9 inches high, a beautiful early med. Maybe when the new changes are made I will be able to posts pics


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 29, 2015)

E-bay Item Number if interested is 161 894 994 964


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 30, 2015)

Beauty!  I've always wanted one of those!  Congratulations for sure!


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Brandon, I haven't got it yet, but it was a bargain at the price I got it for, seller said its mint!........


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2015)

A great one ANDY! They are beautiful and last I heard [some years ago] they were in the near $1,000 range...they were from ATLANTA GA.I had a chance to buy one that had it's top put back on..very poorly,but could have gotten it for $100..it was mint other wise and now wish I had bought it and gotten a pro. to redo the top or just left it as was..not that easy to find them!! GLAD FOR YOU BRO.! JAMIE


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanx Jamie I priced several at sites online and they varied a bit but all of them were over 1100 dollars, and the condition wasn't stated on most. They are indeed impressive bottles, and were labeled as a cure...Andy


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow. I could add up the last 50 bottles I bought at shows and on ebay and I am not sure they would have added up to that price. 827.99? Mind boggling. As Mike Dolcini used to call an "advanced colletor". Wow.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 5, 2015)

[attachment=Volkert's Swifts.jpg] [attachment=Volkert's Swifts.jpg]


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Jason for the complement, and posting the pics, the thing I loved the most is how offset and crooked the applied ring collar is, I don't know about advanced collector, but I have been at this for a looooooooong timeLOL[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Jason for the complement, and posting the pics, the thing I loved the most is how offset and crooked the applied ring collar is, I don't know about advanced collector, but I have been at this for a looooooooong timeLOL[]


----------

